# My toad won't eat anything



## andaroo

My little toad has given up and won't eat a thing, and hasn't in almost 2 weeks. I'm worried it's dying and I just don't know what to do 

It stays in the same place all day. 
It crawls/hops normally.
The temp/humidity is always 20-22 degrees C and 60-80% humidity.
It appears to look healthy.
It makes a hiccup motion sometimes when live food is near and once flicked out its tongue a little not full length, but the action it made didn't look normal.
It doesn't even go into it's water dish, i've had to soak it in a tub of spring water every night.

Any ideas?


----------



## lola

has no one answered this for you??

I don't know much about them unfortunately but what kind of toad is it? and I think people are really going to advise you to take it your nearest reptile/amphibian specialist vet...


----------



## spend_day

is this your common toad?


----------



## Tehanu

I'll reply to your PM as soon as I can Andaroo, sorry for making you wait!

But we have been around in circles over this one, I'm certain it's going to be MBD/calcium related issues or a developmental problem resulting in this inability to feed, your only option is to actually have it investigated by a Vet, everything else we all say at this point is just endless speculation 

Speak soon!
Lotte***


----------



## andaroo

Saedcantas said:


> I'll reply to your PM as soon as I can Andaroo, sorry for making you wait!
> 
> But we have been around in circles over this one, I'm certain it's going to be MBD/calcium related issues or a developmental problem resulting in this inability to feed, your only option is to actually have it investigated by a Vet, everything else we all say at this point is just endless speculation
> 
> Speak soon!
> Lotte***


Thanks.
I'm going to try feeding it again tonight and see if i can somehow force feed it. 
If that doesn't work, then I'll make an appointment at the vets.


----------



## Tehanu

andaroo said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to try feeding it again tonight and see if i can somehow force feed it.
> If that doesn't work, then I'll make an appointment at the vets.


Sorry Andaroo, but if it is MBD, bone deformity in the jaw or low bone density in general, trying to forcefeed could be the very worst possible thing to try! 

Seriously, just get him to a good vet  Proper assessment of an animal you can see is going downhill is the only right thing to do now :2thumb:

I don't mean to sound harsh, just stern! You don't want to watch your toad die and I don't want to be able to do nothing to help either 
Lotte***


----------



## andaroo

Saedcantas said:


> Sorry Andaroo, but if it is MBD, bone deformity in the jaw or low bone density in general, trying to forcefeed could be the very worst possible thing to try!
> 
> Seriously, just get him to a good vet  Proper assessment of an animal you can see is going downhill is the only right thing to do now :2thumb:
> 
> I don't mean to sound harsh, just stern! You don't want to watch your toad die and I don't want to be able to do nothing to help either
> Lotte***


I understand. I just need to find a good vet in my area (west lancashire)

Does MBD make them weak? I was holding it before and it was pushing on my thumb with some force for such a little thing! So it's certainly not weak!


----------



## Tehanu

andaroo said:


> I understand. I just need to find a good vet in my area (west lancashire)
> 
> Does MBD make them weak? I was holding it before and it was pushing on my thumb with some force for such a little thing! So it's certainly not weak!


Not sure of anywhere closer but I'm from Trafford myself, so I would have used either Pennine vets in Bury or Ashleigh vets in Chorlton.

Hopefully someone can suggest somewhere nearer for you! 
Both of the above I would trust with this tho 
Lotte***


----------



## andaroo

I've read some more on MBD. It says its caused by lack of calcium and D3 and bad humantry. I dusted crickets with calcium + D3 everyday for a whole week 2 weeks ago before it stopped eating and I provide it with a great habitat. So this doesnt make sense. Could i put some of the calcium + D3 powder in its water dish so it could absorb it through its skin?


----------

